# Install pkg



## Buggzy... (Jan 19, 2018)

Version 10.0 with package CD's Xorg, Gnome, etc

I do not have i-net access so cannot access ports.
CD has pkg.txz   (not pkg.txz.sig)  but when I try to install it says
I need a 'Signature' ...
So far I haven't found  'pkg.conf'.
Can I install 'pkg' from my local file on CD without a signature or
how can I get a signature?

Thanks


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 19, 2018)

Are you using 10.0-RELEASE? That is unsupported since years. You must update at least to 10.3-RELEASE but preferable to 11.1-RELEASE. See HERE.

EDIT: if this is a fresh install would be even better if you reinstall using a supported version.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE has been End-of-Life since February 2015 and is not supported any more. Use a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

